
Jeff Bezos invests in UK digital logistics startup Beacon - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/1ee07f6f-4f91-462c-93ee-2096731591ff
======
samizdis
Also covered at:

[https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/31/report-amazons-jeff-bezos-
bu...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/31/report-amazons-jeff-bezos-buying-stake-
in-uk-digital-startup-beacon.html)

